# Why my board refuses to boot with ECC registered memory?



## Derek12 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi
I have a serious problem:

I was given a pair of memory sticks: 2X2GB kingston KTH-MLG4/4G

When I put these on my mobo (see System Specs), it doesn't boot (lights and fan come on but no beep and no video signal)

If I remove these and put the old one it boots correctly.

Anyone knows why? can be because the new memory is ECC? i though that where compatible..
Many thanks


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 6, 2011)

If the new memory is ECC than that's quite likely to be the problem yes.


----------



## Derek12 (Apr 6, 2011)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> If the new memory is ECC than that's quite likely to be the problem yes.



Ouch, I always though that an ECC memory WILL work on non-ECC motherboard and vice versa


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 6, 2011)

Derek12 said:


> Ouch, I always though that an ECC memory WILL work on non-ECC motherboard and vice versa



ECC memory can sometimes run on non ECC boards, but unfortunately that's not a guarantee. Non-ECC memory will never work on boards that require ECC. Though there are boards that are fine with both.


----------



## Derek12 (Apr 6, 2011)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> ECC memory can sometimes run on non ECC boards, but unfortunately that's not a guarantee. Non-ECC memory will never work on boards that require ECC. Though there are boards that are fine with both.



Many thanks, I found some information regarding this module and also says it is registered what does mean that?? Many thanks 

EDIT:

From http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/55024-12-memory-please-read-posting



> REGISTERED MODULE: A registered module contains an extra memory chip per memory bank that is responsible for holding data for one clock cycle. This process increases the reliability of data. Typically, registered modules are only used in data-sensitive or server stations where the focus is on the integrity of data. Registered modules are not compatible with desktop motherboards.



Fine


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 6, 2011)

Seeing that module I would recommend clicking my name and looking at the latest thread I started.


----------



## Derek12 (Apr 6, 2011)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Seeing that module I would recommend clicking my name and looking at the latest thread I started.



this: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=143565 ??

LOL it meets *ALL *your requirements (except that thery are 2x2GB (4GB)) thought I live in Spain and I don't have heatware


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 7, 2011)

Derek12 said:


> this: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=143565 ??
> 
> LOL it meets *ALL *your requirements (except that thery are 2x2GB (4GB)) thought I live in Spain and I don't have heatware



Actually, I am looking for 2GB modules in pairs. It's exactly what I need for my X6DLP. 

I am expecting 4x1Gb PC2-6400 in the mail today or tomorrow. Expecting them not to work as the board is very picky when it comes to memory. 

What would you want for your modules if they indeed don't work?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Apr 9, 2011)

It is a good idea to check before you buy, on the mobo manufacturer site what memory modules are accepted for that particular model (brand, type etc.). In theory there would be no more problems as soon as you install them.


----------



## Frick (Apr 10, 2011)

I thought most AM2 and above boards had support for ECC. The memory controller is located in the CPU right? I know most ASUS boards support ECC memory.


----------



## nick-pc (Apr 10, 2011)

insert only one (2GB RAM) n try it.


----------



## Derek12 (Apr 12, 2011)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Actually, I am looking for 2GB modules in pairs. It's exactly what I need for my X6DLP.
> 
> I am expecting 4x1Gb PC2-6400 in the mail today or tomorrow. Expecting them not to work as the board is very picky when it comes to memory.
> 
> What would you want for your modules if they indeed don't work?



I can give them you for free , the only problem is *how* I give you them 



Crap Daddy said:


> It is a good idea to check before you buy, on the mobo manufacturer site what memory modules are accepted for that particular model (brand, type etc.). In theory there would be no more problems as soon as you install them.



Well really they weren't bought, they were given me by a friend  In the motherboard manual says support for DDR2 667/800 Non-ECC (Though I have a DDR2 533 and no problems) 



Frick said:


> I thought most AM2 and above boards had support for ECC. The memory controller is located in the CPU right? I know most ASUS boards support ECC memory.



Well I was given another stick (kingston KTH-XW4300E/1G, I think it's again a server memory) It has ECC but is non-registered memory and tried alone, and in pair with the old one I'm currently using. Result: motherboard doesn't boot; only lights and fans are alive but no beep and no signal to monitor  I think that a server memory stick CAN'T be used in a desktop motherboard. However, I got another kingston memory without the sticker (so I don't know the model but it's 1 GB) and the motherboard BOOTS correctly with it, even alone or combined with the old one.



nick-pc said:


> insert only one (2GB RAM) n try it.


Done but it still doesn't boot 

Many thanks


----------



## nick-pc (Apr 13, 2011)

Your motherboard probably cannot use ECC RAM and if it's able to use ECC RAM it cannot be combined with NON ECC RAM.


----------

